# Local Adjustment Brush not working?



## rydrJ (May 19, 2013)

Not sure if I changed the settings some how, but curious to know if anyone has experienced this same problem. Lightroom 4.4 (upgraded from 4.3 to see if it would fix) on a Mac OS X 10.8.

I've been able to do local adjustments for awhile but all of a sudden it doesn't work and it changes the entire photo instead of the area with overlay. ANy suggestions? I've included a screenshot too. Any help? Thanks guys!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 19, 2013)

Yep. Your screen shot shows what's happening. There's a little triangle that you have to hit to get the adjustments for the local adjustment brush to show. You were evidently using the adjustment in the basic panel, which will (of course) apply to the whole image. See below:



Hal

p.s. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rydrJ (May 20, 2013)

omg. thank you so much. haha I was going to learn how to use adobe photoshop because i thought i was doomed (deleting preferences, etc.). Thanks so much for the welcome and help!


----------

